# Amber and clear in mn will i be ok?



## Deeds86 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey, just a quick question I just picked up a feniex geo in amber and clear cause the price was right, how many of you have amber and clear in a mini bar? And do you guys get messed with for it? I'm not going to have it turned on unless plow is down, I know mn states amber is legal but I see guys with the amber and clear and feel like it looks way better! Any input is appreciated in advance


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like amber is you're only legal option.
https://www.revisor.mn.gov/statutes/cite/169.64


----------



## Deeds86 (Apr 24, 2018)

Yeah I know it's saying amber is whats legal, I just see alot of guys running around with amber and clear and was wondering if they are getting messed with or if they get away with it


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

Doesn't help you much, but I have been running amber/white for years. I have no idea if it's legal here but I have never been bothered. As long as your on site and not on the public road, I can't see you being bothered legal or not.


----------



## Deeds86 (Apr 24, 2018)

Thats kinda what I was hoping to hear, alot of the guys around here turn their strobes on when they start and don't turn em off til they're home, so I figured if I'm only using em while the plows down they shouldn't mess with me for having amber and clear... I'm rural mn so cops tend to be more lenient but I know I'm never exempt from finding a grumpy one!


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

as long as your not on a public road way you can run what ever you want. but the public road only amber. if you have a contract with the city or county blue on the passanger side. any other color only if you wana get a fine. but that will depend on if you find the right officer who wants to give you a fine. just like speeding. you can go over for a few mph over the limit. but that one officer maybe haveing a bad day or something and he will pull you over for it. but others dont care. but your best bet would be keep it amber. if you leave it on going down the public road way no big deal. i thought about changeing the color of my bar to amber white but i dont wana chance it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

chuckraduenz said:


> as long as your not on a public road way you can run what ever you want. but the public road only amber. if you have a contract with the city or county blue on the passanger side. any other color only if you wana get a fine. but that will depend on if you find the right officer who wants to give you a fine. just like speeding. you can go over for a few mph over the limit. but that one officer maybe haveing a bad day or something and he will pull you over for it. but others dont care. but your best bet would be keep it amber. if you leave it on going down the public road way no big deal. i thought about changeing the color of my bar to amber white but i dont wana chance it.


Laws of the road often apply on private property...


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i doubt it!


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure here in New Yorkistan, plow trucks are only supposed to flash amber lights. That said, a ton of guys flash amber and white lights. I saw a guy today flashing white only lights. I've never heard of anyone having an issues doing any of the about though.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why would anyone want white flashing lights in a snowstorm?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why would anyone want white flashing lights in a snowstorm?


I've often wondered that. It amazes me the guys out plowing without any type of flashing lights.

NYH1.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

chuckraduenz said:


> i doubt it!


Dwi laws extend into your locked garage.
As the law is worded " anywhere in the state "

When your warning light flashes white to the rear
*Subd. 4a.White light.*

(a) It is unlawful to project a white light at the rear of a vehicle while traveling on any street or highway,

Red is out,
*169.073 PROHIBITED LIGHT OR SIGNAL.*
(a) No person or corporation shall place, maintain or display any red light or red sign, signal, or lighting device or maintain it in view of any highway.

*Subd. 2.Colored light.*

(a) Unless otherwise authorized by the commissioner of public safety, no vehicle shall be equipped, nor shall any person drive or move any vehicle or equipment upon any highway with any lamp or device displaying a red light or any colored light other than those required or permitted in this chapter.

*Subd. 6.Flashing amber light.*

(a) Any service vehicle may be equipped with a flashing amber lamp of a type approved by the commissioner of public safety.

The catch is how your state defines things.
"public highway." Under some stay Laws, any property that is open to and readily accessible the public fits this definition. The police can issue tickets.
Like,
*Subd. 81.Street or highway.*
"Street or highway" means the entire width between boundary lines of any way or place when any part thereof is open to the use of the public, as a matter of right, for the purposes of vehicular traffic.

"Open to the use by the public "
Like the lanes that are marked in a parking lot.

While you may be able to run whatever color 
(Like green)..you choose at som point your going to be on the public roads and your light will then be illegal.

Why not run all amber?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I’ve plowed in 6 states aside from Ohio. All my stuff has amber/green/clear mini bars. Never once have I been hassled about the colors.

Providing you aren’t using fire/ems/police colors, I doubt many if anyone will ever say a word.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

White is fire/ems...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> White is fire/ems...


Don't disagree but almost every hideaway strobe anyone ran for years was white and I don't recall anyone ever saying they had an issue. It's also not the "main" fire/ems color.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Providing you aren't using fire/ems/police colors, I doubt many if anyone will ever say a word.





John_DeereGreen said:


> Don't disagree but almost every hideaway strobe anyone ran for years was white and I don't recall anyone ever saying they had an issue. It's also not the "main" fire/ems color.


So which is it?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So which is it?


It's not a main color. I see no reason to worry about it. Don't be an ******* and have 500,000 of them going up and down the road for no reason and there won't be anything said.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It's not a main color. I see no reason to worry about it. Don't be an ******* and have 500,000 of them going up and down the road for no reason and there won't be anything said.


K...but first of all you said don't run fire/police/ems colours....then you said you run white and it won't be a problem.

I was just asking for clarification because you contradicted yourself.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> K...but first of all you said don't run fire/police/ems colours....then you said you run white and it won't be a problem.
> 
> I was just asking for clarification because you contradicted yourself.


I (and I'm guessing most normal people) don't consider white to be fire/ems.

Just my experience/opinion.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Actually, in New York State, blue is for volunteer fire fighters. Green is for volunteer ambulance and white is police / fire only. And they only run it in forward facing applications. A number of folks (private contractors) around where I live run amber / white on plow trucks and loaders though. It is pretty effective at getting your attention. Glare when it's snowing? That's another story.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Volunteer ambulance?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Volunteer ambulance?


In Minnesota we have certified first responders. Most of them are also volunteer FF but not all.
Anyone can take the training and get the certification. 
If they are connected to a FD or ambulance service they would have a pager to get calls.
But even if not they can offer assistance at a scene they happen to come on.
Lots of the volunteer FF have lights on personal vehicles here as they may not go to station before responding.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, we have volunteer ambulance services up here. Most of them are in rural areas. And thank the big guy for folks like them!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Too Stroked said:


> Yes, we have volunteer ambulance services up here. Most of them are in rural areas. And thank the big guy for folks like them!


So the ambulance transports for free? Or the ambulance drivers/ EMT are volunteers?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you get charged for the ride, but the folks who man the equipment are volunteers.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Interesting thread i have a rotating amber on my old backhoe,even though it never leaves the mountain(lol) but is required by MT law,and protects me in case of an "incident",the way my stupid rich idiot neighbors drive. As far as the "white". A few years ago,new school busses came into the Boseman District,Gallatin County, and the had, middle of the roof, super bright 360 flashing white strobes. Dumbest idea ever.in snow country. In snowing conditions,fog, or what we call out here "cold smoke", pretty much blinds a large area around the bus. They got disconnected quickly.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> In Minnesota we have certified first responders. Most of them are also volunteer FF but not all.
> Anyone can take the training and get the certification.
> If they are connected to a FD or ambulance service they would have a pager to get calls.
> But even if not they can offer assistance at a scene they happen to come on.
> Lots of the volunteer FF have lights on personal vehicles here as they may not go to station before responding.


Our volunteer FF's run blue lights on their personal vehicles from where ever they are (home, work, out and about ect.) to the fire barn.

Volunteer EMT/Paramedic's can run blue or green lights on their personal vehicles to the fire barn/ambulance company ect.. I've never seen anyone run green lights though, just blue.

NYH1.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Here in trust ct white is not legal for anything from the rear. White in front requires a special permit for the EMT and fire fighters. NWS color here is green but ct law says no volunteer ambulance people only


----------

